# Been to halfords lately?



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

Went today to get a few bits for trip next week.The one in walsall has got fiamma leveling blocks for sale at just one pound,already got four but bought another pair anyway,great bargain.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Like that? Without the chock (and the little red top?). Still £19.99 on the website - you've done v well there. Buy them ALL!!!!


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*halfords*

May just buy them all,then sell at next meet/rally if anyone is interested?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Smilo said:


> Like that? Without the chock (and the little red top?). Still £19.99 on the website - you've done v well there. Buy them ALL!!!![/quote]
> 
> Not on ours.... £18 for two Jumbo's and theres 5% on line discount


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Do you stock silverscreens or taylormades peter :?:


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Interestingly, if you google well, you can get 10-15% off halfords goods.

I bought 2x very good bikes (I am actually well impressed) with them - and got 10% off an already discounted price. They got their experts to make them up for me to save me a job.

Got them home, and spent the next 3 hours rebuilding them.

Mels front brake (disk) was so poorly set up it didn't work; one other brake "slipped" and didn't work. My gears were pefect, mels jumped the chain off on first use. No reflectors. And my light mounting backet was the wrong way round, so my headlight was "forced" on in the shop, but the bracket was on the wrong way.

Muppets.

However, I still very much rate the actual bikes we got!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Am gonna get number one son to look for these as he works in Halfords!!!!
Ta muchos for the tip!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ActiveCampers said:


> Interestingly, if you google well, you can get 10-15% off halfords goods.
> 
> I bought 2x very good bikes (I am actually well impressed) with them - and got 10% off an already discounted price. They got their experts to make them up for me to save me a job.
> 
> ...


This is what ruins Halfords' reputation Ryan.

Most of the bikes they sell are OK, but their "technicians" are often worse than useless. You would have been better off with flat-pack bikes so you could have assembled them properly in the first place.

Shame really, but if you pay peanuts . . . . .

_Incidentally, the branch in Tewkesbury is excellent for bikes. Their techie was made redundant (I presume) when the bike shop he worked at went to the wall. He moved a few hundred yard to Halfords and continues to do a grand job on the bikes._


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Very true.

I did laugh when they said "you should bring them back in a few weeks for a free saftey check!" 

lol!!!!!

I looked round every bike shop in the area, but didn't find any spec close to the ones we bought, or that looked nice. So yes - treat Halfrauds as a box shop only. I was feeling lazy so thought I had an excuse.


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, I got two pairs of the levelling chocks, which by the way are a wedge shaped not "stepped" like the picture above. Still 4 wedges for £2.00 can't be bad.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

thegreatpan said:


> Thanks, I got two pairs of the levelling chocks, which by the way are a wedge shaped not "stepped" like the picture above. Still 4 wedges for £2.00 can't be bad.


Lancaster's Halford's hasn't been doing the cheap ones. Oh, well, for 8 years we've managed without any at all, so I guess we'll be OK.

I bought an extra interior rear view mirror instead. Wifey says she doesn't like it, but I think I'll use it sometimes when it's her turn to drive.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

just been to halfords to get our levelers,had shop in uproar,oh mortified,
said they dident know what i was talking about,asked them to look on their computer for this site,told them if it was on here it had to be right,i,ve great faith in you all...,end of story,they looked on site and then went and found me a set,still waiting for oh to say YOU WERE RIGHT DARLING.

mags


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Have I got this right? You went to Halfwits (and who was mortified?), and were told that that particular store had no such items on offer, but you compelled a manager-type to look at this thread and staff then produced one (or two?), pairs of the basic blocks and sold them to you for next to nothing?

If I've got that right, then very well done! 

And on my visit I was obviously far too humble.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

YES and YES,oh was the mortified one, wording went something like,

[maybe you read it wrong darling], 1 pair of yellow things later,nice

assistent said ,"do you know these grey chock things are reduced as well"

so we got 2 of those as well. all due to the power of this site.

thanks mags..


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Smilo said:


> Like that? Without the chock (and the little red top?). Still £19.99 on the website - you've done v well there. Buy them ALL!!!!


I think the lower price is WITH the little red top.


----------

